# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Course registered by PMA

## Dr Roach

I read with interest the course offered by PMA, six month duration. It is quite similar to the PCSIB's compulsory modules. Could the PCSIB then not register a candidate for a P number under "Structural Pest" after completing the compulsory modules? Some pest control operators are not interested in elective modules but have to do something in order to obtain their "P" number at the moment.

Regards

George

----------


## Dave A

The hurdle right now is clarifying and agreeing consistent standards and requirements with The Registrar. Once that is clear, the next step would be to identify components of the PCSIB course that meets those criteria and package them together. This would likely produce a skills program which would need to be accredited.

I expect many people in the current PCSIB training program will be well on their way to meeting registration requirements if what I understand of the PMA training course is considered adequate already.

----------


## HENK

I have not been in The Forum for a while, my apologies. Yes, the Pest Management Academy has registered Skills Programs that have been registered and accredited by SAQA/Agriseta and has been accepted by the Department of Agriculture, Act 36 of 1947. The content of the Skills programs are all inclusive of the varios fields and are stand alone courses with registered unit standards. The following are the options available at this time:
1. General Pest Management Programs.
2. Basic Weed Control Programs.
3. Bag, Bulk and Structutal Fumigation.
On completion of the practical induction phase, the six month mentorship program and then the final practical assessment, the learner is then certificated and then qualifies for a full P-Registration.

----------


## Satchel21

> I have not been in The Forum for a while, my apologies. Yes, the Pest Management Academy has registered Skills Programs that have been registered and accredited by SAQA/Agriseta and has been accepted by the Department of Agriculture, Act 36 of 1947. The content of the Skills programs are all inclusive of the varios fields and are stand alone courses with registered unit standards. The following are the options available at this time:
> 1. General Pest Management Programs.
> 2. Basic Weed Control Programs.
> 3. Bag, Bulk and Structutal Fumigation.
> On completion of the practical induction phase, the six month mentorship program and then the final practical assessment, the learner is then certificated and then qualifies for a full P-Registration.


more info about this would be helpful. email me

----------

